# Proofreading



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

If you have a published ebook you'd like to have proofread, I'm available and reasonable. Contact me at [email protected] for pricing. Fast turnaround time. References. I also have rates for unpublished works if you want another set of eyes and light editing.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Donnarich,

Welcome to KBoards and the Writers' Cafe! [br][br]You're welcome to promote your business and website here in the Writers' Café, but we ask that the same basic rules be followed as we have for authors in the Book Bazaar: you may have one thread about your service and must post to it rather than start a new thread each time. New threads about the service will be removed. Please bookmark this thread so that you can find it again to post to. And, you may not make back-to-back posts to the thread within seven days. If someone responds (such as this post), you may reply but otherwise must wait seven days, thanks![br][br] [br][br]Betsy [br]KBoards Moderator


----------



## Wayne Stinnett (Feb 5, 2014)

Welcome aboard, Donna. 

Folks, Donna is one of my proofreaders. She's very fast, efficient, and very reasonable. She did all three of my books in less than a week and found quite a few mistakes, even after it'd been edited.


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

Thank you for the kind words, Wayne. Reading your books was a pleasure!


----------



## WCHoffman (Apr 24, 2014)

Donna I sent you an email.


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

I got it and responded. I finished the work I was editing and am free at the moment, if you want me to squeeze you in.


----------



## Irisdeorre (Jul 26, 2011)

Donna has just edited and proof read my latest book Secrets and Lies. She was quick and efficient and would recommend her to anyone who is looking for a proof reader.  Thanks Donna!


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

I'm currently caught up at the moment, so if you need proofreading and/or light editing, let me know. Reasonable rates (so I've been told) and fast 1-2 day turnaround. Previously published 30-40,000 words proofread generally as low as $50


----------



## Wayne Stinnett (Feb 5, 2014)

Donna, did you get enough work here? I told you there were a lot of writers looking for good, inexpensive proof readers.


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

Got a few, Wayne, all caught up now so hopefully I'll pick up some more soon. Supposed to have one in a few days, we'll see. I'm grateful for the work and to you for pointing me in this direction.


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

Need another pair of eyes to spot errors, typos etc you may be missing? Proofreading fast and reasonably priced. All genres. Email for rates and availability.


----------



## riffelbooks (Aug 11, 2013)

I used Donna for my WIP and was very pleased with her work. She caught a bunch of things and turned around a book-length work pretty quickly. Highly recommend her.


----------



## Wayne Stinnett (Feb 5, 2014)

I emailed my MS for Fallen Out to Donna yesterday at 2:00 and received her revisions today at 12:30. Less than 24 hours turnaround.

My dad was a builder and always said there were three ways to do any job. Fast, inexpensive, and good. But you can only choose two. Fast and good won't be inexpensive. Fast and inexpensive won't be good. And good and inexpensive won't be fast.

She just proved him wrong.

Thanks, again, Donna.


----------



## kwest (Mar 16, 2013)

Donna I may drop you a line once I finish my work in progress. I could use an extra proofreader.


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

Thank you for the kind words of praise. It was a pleasure reading your word and I'm happy you were pleased. When the story is enjoyable, it goes pretty quick! Thanks again for the opportunity!


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

Sure thing, Kyle, just let me know when you're ready!


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

I wasn't sure how to find my thread, so forgive me if I haven't acknowledged your kind words regarding my work, Jim, Iris, and of course you, Wayne. I thoroughly enjoy reading and I'm happy to help you shine. Thanks again for allowing me to help. Donna


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

Doing some pleasure reading between jobs and I'm amazed at the number of errors I find in these published works and even more amazed at the accolades given beta readers, editors, and proofers for not catching them. If you're offering your work for sale, the paying customer should not be the one finding errors. My goal is to make you shine. My comments in this thread from several fine authors I've had the pleasure of working with, tell me I'm meeting that goal. Contact me if you're looking for proofreading or light editing.


----------



## A.W.Hartoin (Dec 27, 2011)

Donna won one of my books in a Librarything giveaway and was kind enough to tell me about the errors she found. There were more than I'd like to admit. Donna's awesome!


----------



## Mr. RAD (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi, Donna. Your editing abilities intrigue me. Do you offer your services for non-fiction, or it it strictly fiction? If so, which genre?

Thank you. Good luck making us indie authors shine.


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

Several people have asked if I do previously published works and the answer is ABSOLUTELY! It's amazing how many errors slip by editors beta readers and friends. Wouldn't you rather get a message from a reader saying they enjoyed the book as opposed to pointing out errors? It's your image! I'm here to help you shine!


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

Had some very interesting and entertaining books to proof by PAP, Lola Taylor and DJ Edwardson, check them out, thanks so much to each of you. I'm open at the moment and I think you'll find my rates are low and ask any in the thread how quickly I turn it around.


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

I'm caught up again! Had the pleasure of reading Lori Oconnell's Nicky Case-The Man in the Fish Oil Pill, such fun. Look for it! If you're facing a deadline and want to get your work proofed so you can release for July 4th weekend, I'm here to help. If you're already published and want me to go over it again to clean up errors missed, let me know. Fast and reasonably priced!


----------



## DJ Edwardson (Mar 15, 2013)

Donnarich said:


> Had some very interesting and entertaining books to proof by PAP, Lola Taylor and DJ Edwardson, check them out, thanks so much to each of you. I'm open at the moment and I think you'll find my rates are low and ask any in the thread how quickly I turn it around.


Thanks, Donna, for the quick turn around and for helping me tighten up the manuscript that last little bit.

To other authors, I would highly recommend her as her rates are extremely reasonable and her turn around times are amazing. I'll definitely be utilizing her skills again on my next book!


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

With hurricane Arthur heading our way, I have lots of time to read.  If you have an unpublished work that needs light editing and proofreading or a previously published work that you'd just like to have another look-see to catch errors or typos that may have been missed, I'd here to help you.  I think my rates are more than reasonable compared to what I've been seeing and my turnaround time is quick.  If you have a deadline, I'm happy to help you reach it.  Email me at [email protected] for rates and availability, all genres welcome.


----------



## loriann (Jun 20, 2014)

Donna turned around my novel (Nicky Chase: Man in a Fish Oil Pill) so fast I got whiplash. Seriously folks, I think it was less than 24 hours for 50K words. Thanks Donna! Terrific job.


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

Thank you, DJ Edwardson for the kind words. It was a pleasure!


----------



## Kevin Lee Swaim (May 30, 2014)

Donna did a fantastic job on my novel, Come What May. I wouldn't hesitate to use her service again!  Thanks, Donna!


----------



## Frank Tayell (Nov 15, 2013)

.


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

Phew! Caught up again. If you need proofreading and light copy editing to catch what your beta readers may have missed, I'm here to help. I'm very reasonable and fast, well accept for one person who thought otherwise even though I was still saving her a bundle. My remarks in thread speak volumes and I thank you all. Contact me at [email protected] for a quote.


----------



## AnthonyJMelchiorri (Apr 4, 2014)

I made some small edits to my manuscript and wanted to have another set of eyes to re-proofread the document. Donna did a fantastic job -- efficient, thorough, and very reasonably priced. 

I sent my 87K word document to her late on Tuesday night and just got it back at 2pm on Thursday afternoon. Great turnaround just in time for a weekend sale!


----------



## coolpixel (Sep 17, 2012)

Second That. Donna is fantastic and works fast. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

This week's rush is over, need proofreading? 24-48 hour turnaround in most cases, reasonable rates. Contact [email protected]


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

Thank you, Anthony, I truly am grateful for those who have entrusted their work to me and appreciated the results enough to make mention here. I am blessed to have read some really amazing books. I try to keep my rates competitive and since I enjoy reading so much, I breeze through them, especially if the story is truly gripping.  I have time available if anyone needs another set of eyes, published or unpublished. Contact me if you're interested.


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

Thank you, Kevin (Swaim) it was a pleasure proofing for you.  I'm always happy to work with new authors and I deeply appreciate the kind words. Anyone needing some proofreading or light editing, message me for rates and availability.


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

Thank you Lori, Steve and Lacy for the accolades.  I didn't even see this page so I missed your kind words or I would have acknowledged you sooner.  It's a pleasure working with all of you and I look forward to your future endeavors.  High praise goes a long way with all the competition for proofreaders out there.  Thanks again and have a great weekend!


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

As a proofreader, I'm finding more and more often I'm expected to do more copy editing than proofing at the proofreading rate. When I come across 20 errors in the first few chapters, it becomes blatantly obvious an editor wasn't utilized prior to coming across my desk. I believe the job of the "proofreader" is to catch what the beta readers and editors _missed_, although I'm still flummoxed as to how someone editing can miss so many typos and misspellings. One author gave me the excuse his editor wanted an additional $40 per hour to proof! I feel my rates are very reasonable and my turnaround time is generally 24-48 hours. I'm currently open, if anyone needs my services email me at [email protected] for rates and availability.


----------



## Victoria LK (Jan 31, 2014)

Donnarich said:


> Need another pair of eyes to spot errors, typos etc you may be missing? Proofreading fast and reasonably priced. All genres. Email for rates and availability.


Donna I would be very interested!!! please email me. i'm recovering from surgery right now, so i'm not as fast about responding as normal, but I would love to talk to you. I have a very limited budget (don't we all!)
thanks wayne for recommending donna!
vicki


----------



## SA_Soule (Sep 8, 2011)

Hi Donna, 

Do you have a blog or website that I could look at with your prices and services listed?


----------



## 10105 (Feb 16, 2010)

Donna proofread two of my books. Good job, fast turnaround, reasonable rates, and good communications. Recommended.


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

Thank you, Al Stevens, for the kind words.  It's been a genuine pleasure reading what your mind has conceived and you've put to words for the rest of us to enjoy.  Stanley Bentworth is truly one of my favorite characters and I highly recommend you to anyone I know who loves a mystery with a heavy helping of humor. Have a wonderful weekend, my friend!


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

Those of you who tell me they've read over their work several times and still can't find errors, I feel your pain! I used a link to my thread for my signature and made the mistake of doing it on my iPhone. Grrrr FFS (Fat Finger Syndrome) caused me to misspell 'proofreading' for crying out loud! Thankfully, someone responded to my thread saying a friend forwarded the link. OMG how embarrassing! I didn't see it at the time I posted because the type was so tiny, but I caught it in his message don't you know.  you aren't alone is my point http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,185208.25.html


----------



## LJ (Feb 14, 2014)

I sent Donna my manuscript early Sunday afternoon and she had it back to me, fully copy edited, Tuesday morning before I woke up! She did a very thorough job, good communication, very fair price for her work. I will definitely use her again, I feel so lucky to have found her via k-boards!


----------



## WordNinja (Jun 26, 2014)

Donna, do you have any limitations on what genres you accept? I write erotic romance in several subgenres (in addition to women's fiction, which I assume you have no problem with ).


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

Thank you for the kind words, Heather. I was happy to help with the proofreading/copy editing and look forward to future volumes. I wish you great success with sales and have a fabulous weekend, Donna


----------



## C Ryan Bymaster (Oct 4, 2013)

I just used Donna on the third book of my eMOTION series and she was so quick and detailed that now I'm planning on having her be the final set of eyes of every other book I publish. And the fact that she picked up on the writing style for this series and made improvements makes her a keeper.

Thanks, Donna!


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

I've been using her to clean up so older work and she's amazing.


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

Thank you, Chris, it's always nice to know people appreciate what you do.  All of the wonderful people I've met through this thread have helped me give my son and daughter weddings, nothing elaborate, but what they wanted and I can't thank you enough. We're not talking grandiose by any means, just simple beach weddings and a comfortable reception each. You all are the best!


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

Thanks, Amanda, love your books so it's a pleasure and an easy task!


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

Thanks for all your patience while I get through this last wedding. I'm caught up and the queue is up to date. Last wedding is the 20th so if you need another set of eyes, I'm here to help. If you have a deadline, I try to prioritize to get you there.


----------



## djv1120 (Dec 7, 2013)

I have a currently published book that I want to make a few changes to.  After I do that, I would like somebody to proofread it.  That is probably 3 or 4 weeks away.  The book is about 43,000 words.  Is that something you can handle if a few weeks?

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

I heard good things about Donna from Wayne Stinnett so I hired her to do a final proofread of my 87K manuscript. Donna's pricing is straight-forward and affordable, her turnaround time is lightning fast, but the best past is that her work is spot on. 

My manuscript has gone through two heavy edits and she still found stuff like missing words, spaces, etc.

Good stuff. Thanks, Donna!


----------



## WCHoffman (Apr 24, 2014)

I just sent Donna an email and Im excited to send her $


----------



## Wayne Stinnett (Feb 5, 2014)

Fallen Mangrove should be back from the editor this week. Hope you have room in your schedule to get me in later next week.


----------



## Douglas E Wright (Mar 11, 2011)

Bookmarking this Donna.


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

Phew! Weddings are over and I survived! Thanks to all for your patience throughout the process. I'm back now 100%. Wayne, WC and Douglas I look forward to seeing what you've written. Wayne, you have priority, everything else is first come for scheduling purposes but I'll crank them out as fast as I can if there's a deadline you need to meet!


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

Congratulations on the successful launch of Fallen Mangrove, Wayne. I'm happy I was able to turn it around so quickly. Having a great manuscript makes it easy!


----------



## Wayne Stinnett (Feb 5, 2014)

Donnarich said:


> Congratulations on the successful launch of Fallen Mangrove, Wayne. I'm happy I was able to turn it around so quickly. Having a great manuscript makes it easy!


Thanks to you, I released 24 hours ahead of the schedule set in July. You rock! I think that eve beat your old record of 24 hours.


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

Wayne, I couldn't put it down! I think I posted the first review and I'm thrilled it's selling so well. Love to see them make movies based on these books. Terrific location and charismatic characters to boot!


----------



## markhealy (Jun 5, 2014)

I sent Donna my MS this week and she had it back to me in a little over 24 hours.  Outstanding!  Not only that, but she was very thorough and found a lot of mistakes that had previously been missed.  Great communication as well.  Thanks Donna!


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

Thank you for the kind words, Mark, would've been sooner, but one has to sleep  I do my best to turn it around quickly while still catching all I can. No one's 100% so hopefully I didn't miss anything. It was a joy to work with you.


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

I've cleared my queue. If you have an upcoming deadline for publishing and need another pair of eyes to catch those pesky errors others missed, I'm available to help.


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

Thank you, Kward for bookmarking my thread. I am so humbled by all the wonderful writers who have allowed me to proofread and copy edit for them. I look forward to each new submission as well as the follow up works that have allowed me to get to know the cast of characters better. Television and movies are great, but nothing beats a good book, except a good book without errors


----------



## WCHoffman (Apr 24, 2014)

Donna was great to work with and I gave her a hell of a lot more than she expected.

In return I got an amazing edit with a very short turn around time.

Every communication was polite and easy going. I WILL be using her services again.

Donna Rich is the best $ I have spent self publishing.


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

Thank you, WC, I'm happy to know you were satisfied and I deeply appreciate the accolade on Kboards. I look forward to working with you in the future!


----------



## LJ (Feb 14, 2014)

Donna just turned my latest project around so fast I got whiplash...seriously, in less than 24 hours, and she did an GREAT job, catching all sorts of things.

Thank you, Donna! I'm so thrilled to have found you through k-boards.


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

From the time I got it yesterday morning and started reading, other than having to feed the family, I couldn't put it down until I finished and returned it last night! Great sequel and I hope you sell lots of copies! I look forward to working with you again in December!


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

Had a few cancellations due to writer delays so openings are available if you need proofreading or copy editing done quickly.


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

Some writers whose editors didn't come through have had to push their appointments for proofreading back so I currently have openings if you need to meet a deadline quickly. Email me for a quote, turnaround is generally 24-72 hours.


----------



## Victoria LK (Jan 31, 2014)

My first experience with editor went wrong in so many ways, and I was terrified to try again!  But after reading all of the great review about Donna, I sent her my second book and she was amazing!  The book has generated a few reviews, and not one mentioned editing problems, what a nice change!!!  Donna was more than helpful, and I am saving my pennies to send her the first book for her to edit the way it should have been done the first time.  Thanks so much Donna.


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

Thank you so much, Victoria. It's people like you that allow me to do what I enjoy and be able to keep my rates so low. Word of mouth is the best form of advertising and I'm grateful to everyone who has taken time to post to my thread and refer me to your friends. I'm booking for November now and I'll definitely set aside a slot for you. Thanks again!


----------



## heidi_g (Nov 14, 2013)

Donna just finished proofreading my upcoming release! Awesome turnaround, Thanks so much!


----------



## Scila (Apr 13, 2014)

Just adding to what everyone said already: Donna was quick, efficient and caught a lot of things. I'm really happy with the results. Her price was more than fair and I would work with her again (if she wants to work with me again, of course  )


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

Thank you, Priscila, for taking the time to comment. My queue is clear at the moment so I have openings if anyone needs a quick turnaround on proofreading or copy editing. I'm happy to give a quote.


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

I'm happy to reserve time for writers, but often they can't reach their time slot due to other editors or betas and I end up turning others down when I could have helped. As is the case now, I again have openings this weekend. If you need proofreading or copy editing done quickly so you can publish for the holidays or have some previously published works that still have errors, contact me for a quote. Happy Veterans Day to you veterans and thank you for your service!


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

Are you planning to publish for the holidays? I have openings for proofreading and copy editing and can turn it around quickly so you can get your eBook out there. If your reviewers complain about errors and typos in your published works, I'm happy to go over them. Nothing is worse than a review like this: "Excellent storyline and engaging characters but riddled with errors and typos." Contact me for a quote and availability.  Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## G. (Aug 21, 2014)

I used Donna for proofreading on a recent release. She was quick and caught quite a few things, including a couple of glaring errors that managed to escape multiple rounds of editing. I would use her again.


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

As always, thank you for the kind words. I know many of you are feverishly working to finish your work to get it published for the holidays. No matter how busy we get, we still enjoy down time with a good read. I have set aside time to work with those who fit the category and need a quick turnaround, so contact me for a slot.  In working with so many different genres and writers, it's often hard to identify everything to fit the individual needs, so I try my best. Some prefer single quotes over double quotes although singles are rarely to be used, I'm happy to honor your wishes, just advise me in advance;  there's also confusion regarding EM spacing and ellipses, if you don't want those addressed either, again, let me know in advance. I offer the option of tracking with highlighting or without to expedite, by clicking on the tracking mark in the margin, it's easy to see what the change was without having to physically make the change yourself. Wishing each of you a Merry Christmas, Happy Chanukah, Joyous Kwanza and overall Happy Holidays and Seasons Greetings. Thank you for letting me be part of your success!


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

Another recommendation for Donna, who proofed my upcoming novel Hopebreaker:

She was a pleasure to work with. Reasonably priced, fast turnaround, and very thorough.


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

Thank you, Dean, so nice to know you were happy. I have some slots for the holiday if you need a quick turnaround. Happy holidays!


----------



## John Van Stry (May 25, 2011)

I've used Donna, her work is good, she's very helpful when you ask questions, and her turn around is very fast. I recommend her.


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

Thanks, John, you're very kind. Merry Christmas! Donna


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

Now that Christmas is over, time to get back to business.  I'm currently caught up and have slots in my queue if you are ready to have your proofreading or copy editing done for a release at the end of this year or first of next. Contact me for a quote. Happy New Year to everyone!


----------



## Scott Daniel (Feb 1, 2011)

Another vote for Donna. She proofed my latest short story and found all of the words I omitted, all of my grammar errors, etc and did an EXCELLENT job. Did I mention fast, too? Really, friends, do yourself a favor and hire Donna now.


----------



## Victoria LK (Jan 31, 2014)

I can't speak highly enough about Donna.  She has very high standards and high integrity, along with being fast and thorough.


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

Thank you, Scott and Victoria, for the compliments. I appreciate that you took the time to post a review. I hope to continue working with you in the new year. Happy 2015!


----------



## Anya Monroe (Dec 3, 2014)

I sent Donna my manuscript Thursday and received it back Saturday evening (on a 90k novel). I am so pleased with the work she did, along with the honest exchange via email when realizing I was needing more of a copy edit as opposed to a proofread. I feel so much more confident in releasing my debut now that I've had her eyes on the manuscript!


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

Thank you so much, Anya. It was such a pleasure reading your debut novel. I particularly like how you used so much sensitivity weaving the story about people from two different worlds and showed how tolerance, understanding, love and compromise can breach those worlds. Best of luck!


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

January so far has been busy, however I managed to clear my queue for the moment and have slots available for January and February.  I welcome all genres and turnaround time varies from 8-72 hours if you have a deadline to meet. Proofreading and copy editing services are available.  If you have a previously published work that is getting poor reviews due to typos etc., I'm happy to give it another look-see. Contact me for rates and availability.


----------



## Victoria LK (Jan 31, 2014)

Donnarich said:


> Thank you, Scott and Victoria, for the compliments. I appreciate that you took the time to post a review. I hope to continue working with you in the new year. Happy 2015!


Working hard on #3, using all the tips I've learned from your editing.


----------



## Julz (Oct 30, 2014)

Donna is wonderful! I can't sing her praises enough  She helped me out of a tough situation and sent a manuscript back to me that was ten times better than the one I sent her. Thanks again, Donna!!


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

Thank you, Julz, it was a pleasure and I look forward to working with you again. Best of luck with your book. Tell your friends


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

Just bumping the thread to sing Donna's praises! She's so quick with a turnaround and catches every single problem that I've gone back to her not once, not twice, but threes time.  I love her work and I know that she can give my books the attention they need.


----------



## johnlmonk (Jul 24, 2013)

Wayne Stinnett said:


> Welcome aboard, Donna.
> 
> Folks, Donna is one of my proofreaders. She's very fast, efficient, and very reasonable. She did all three of my books in less than a week and found quite a few mistakes, even after it'd been edited.


And that's the reason I'm sending her an email now. Endorsements work hehe.


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

Thank you, John, I haven't received an email as of yet, but I'd love to work with you.


----------



## johnlmonk (Jul 24, 2013)

Donnarich said:


> Thank you, John, I haven't received an email as of yet, but I'd love to work with you.


Just hit send


----------



## Wayne Stinnett (Feb 5, 2014)

johnlmonk said:


> And that's the reason I'm sending her an email now. Endorsements work hehe.


You won't be disappointed, John.

Donna, Fallen King is with the editors, now. I hope to have it back by the middle of next week and publish by the 15th, along with a BookBub promo. I hope you'll be able to squeeze me in. It's 83K words.


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

You know I will, Wayne! I always make time for you! Just give me a couple of days notice and I prioritize any that have deadlines. Of course, yours are quick reads so no worries, I'll bring it in. Thank you for all the kind words and support.


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

Thanks so much, Teruh, always a pleasure. It's humbling to have good repeat business and to know my work is appreciated. Warmest regards


----------



## Kevin Lee Swaim (May 30, 2014)

Donnarich said:


> With hurricane Arthur heading our way, I have lots of time to read. If you have an unpublished work that needs light editing and proofreading or a previously published work that you'd just like to have another look-see to catch errors or typos that may have been missed, I'd here to help you. I think my rates are more than reasonable compared to what I've been seeing and my turnaround time is quick. If you have a deadline, I'm happy to help you reach it. Email me at [email protected] for rates and availability, all genres welcome.


Donna, thanks for your help with The Chimera Strain! Once again, fantastic work, quick turnaround, and an overall great value! I couldn't be happier!

Wow, you'd probably ding me for using too many exclamation points!


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

Always a pleasure, Kevin, I look forward to the sequel, finally got caught up again and several slots available immediately if you know anyone who may need a quick turnaround. Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

Just got through the Valentine's weekend rush and have a few openings if anyone needs proofreading or copy editing done quickly.  I've been asked is I actually get anything out of the books I proof since I'm so fast, the answer is absolutely.  I don't scan over, I actually read word by word.  Some genres are easier to get through than others, but I take them as they come. Tracking without having to highlight allows me to get through faster, but the choice is ultimately yours.  Message me for rates and availability if interested, I'd love to help!


----------



## Julz (Oct 30, 2014)

Donna recently completed a proofread for my second book and it is a step I wouldn't ever skip, especially with Donna's great rates  She's quick, thorough, and easy to work with. Doesn't get better than that.


----------



## Wayne Stinnett (Feb 5, 2014)

I was under a tight deadline getting Fallen King published in time for a BookBub promo on another book. Donna started on it at 9am and had it back to me before sunset. Now that's fast! Thanks, Donna. I got it published 12 hours ahead of schedule.


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

Thank you, Julz, very kind of you to say that. I'm wide open at the moment, a few are running behind so if you need me, let me know.


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

Thank you, Wayne, I'm happy to have been able to save you some time. It's a genuine pleasure working with you on your Fallen series and thank you so much for introducing me to KBoards. If you know anybody who needs immediate help, I have a few slots available this weekend. Enjoy yours with Greta!


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

Thank you to all who have reached out to me for pricing and availability.  Unfortunately, I have run into problems responding due to spam filters especially from those of you with EarthLink addresses.  If you haven't gotten a response to me within a day's time, please take to sending the message through KBoards and I'll answer as soon as possible. As for availability, I have immediate openings for this week and am happy to work with you.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

I have read several books that Donna has gone over.  I can attest that she does great work.


----------



## bbhamel (Feb 11, 2015)

...


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

Thank you for the votes of confidence.  It makes me happy to know that I'm doing something right. I keep getting inquiries as to what genres I accept, that's simple, ALL.  Message me for rates and availability.


----------



## ketosis (Apr 19, 2013)

I recently used Donna for a proofreading job on a new YA manuscript of mine.  She was very fair with the rates, did a very professional job, and was EXTREMELY quick on the turnaround.  I chose her because of the great recommendations here, and I think if you need someone to copy edit or proofread then Donna is the person to use.  I'll definitely be using her again in the future!


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

Thank you, Logan, it was a pleasure and I really think I liked Grid Seekers better than Hunger Games. Best if luck and if you know anyone who needs copy editing or proofreading, I have some immediate openings due to editorial delays on scheduled slots. Enjoy your weekend, Donna


----------



## Gone Girl (Mar 7, 2015)

We miss you, Harvey Chute.


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

Thank you, I hope so!


----------



## Michael Robertson Jr (Feb 24, 2011)

Donna just did my novel Rough Draft and did a great job! And talk about FAST! Very reasonable pricing, and communicates very well. Will definitely request her services again. Thanks, Donna!


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

Thank you, Michael, it was a pleasure. I have several slots available over the upcoming weekend and week before Easter if anyone has a need for a quick turnaround or publishing deadline.  Contact me for rates and availability.  I'll do my best to bring you in on time. Happy Easter and Passover to everyone and thank you for all the kind words and referrals.


----------



## RMLCPL (Feb 23, 2013)

Coming out of lurk mode with my first kboard post.  

I'd like to thank everyone here who recommended Donna for proofreading. She did a great job proofreading my latest manuscript (approx. 94,000 words).  She was quick, cyber personable, professional, and caught a lot of boo-boos that passed right by other eyes. Upzip instead unzip etc. Highly recommended. I would use her again.


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

Thank you so much, Ree, for the ringing endorsement. Always a pleasure to work with someone for the first time and know they were satisfied. I have several openings for the upcoming week if anyone needs proofreading or copy editing.


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

Queue is caught up and move is almost completed. If you need proofreading or copy editing done quickly, message me.


----------



## E.R.R. Smith (Dec 1, 2014)

I am much more confident in my work after having Donna copy edit the manuscript of my novel. She caught many things I missed.

As the others here can attest, she is very quick. Also, given Donna's pricing, her services are an excellent value. I would highly recommend her. Thanks!


----------



## Jessie Jasen (May 30, 2015)

Hi everyone!

I would like to say a few words about Donna:

She has edited all my novels. Her style of communicating is clear, fast, and welcoming -- simply put, she's excellent and very professional at communication. 

When it comes to the time she requires to edit a novel -- only the speed of light is faster. She edited my 80,000 word novel in 4 days. 

She's accurate, open to suggestions, and offers an excellent service for excellent value. 

And she's got a heart of gold.

Thank you, Donna, for helping a writer become better at what she loves doing most! 

Jessie


----------



## Wayne Stinnett (Feb 5, 2014)

Donna, Fallen Honor is nearly finished and will go to betas by the weekend and then the editors a few days later. Think you can squeeze me in toward the end of the month?


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

Absolutely! I will make time for you always! Hope you have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Jade Jez (May 11, 2013)

Donna you sound awesome! Do you mind what genre it is?


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

No, I do all genres. If you're interested, please email me directly at [email protected], thank you for the kind words and have a great weekend!


----------



## Wayne Stinnett (Feb 5, 2014)

Donna, I ran into a plot snag toward the end, that's taken two chapters to clear up. I should finish it up tomorrow or Thursday and give it to the betas for a few days. I expect it to go to the editor on Monday and they usually take 8-10 days. That means I won't be able to get it to you until the weekend of the Fourth. I've given up on trying to meet a self-imposed deadline. The characters don't cooperate.


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

Bless your heart, frustrating I'm sure. I'm here when you're ready, my friend!


----------



## Wayne Stinnett (Feb 5, 2014)

Yeah, I thought I was almost to the end. Then a dead guy shows up in a van parked at a XXX video store.


----------



## WDR (Jan 8, 2014)

Damn characters! Have a life all their own. (…and better than mine!)


----------



## Brevoort (Jan 27, 2014)

I am glad this thread popped up again today. It reminded me that I have been long remiss in singing Donna's skills.

In my background are long stints as a pro-editor. No pro would ever allow their own copy to go out any more than dentists would fix their own teeth, and because of that I didn't hesitate to contact Donna for a run-through after reading Wayne Stinnet's recommendation of her services.

Despite beta-readers, a charlatan editor's butchery, and every editing skill I possess, Donna found any number of niggles and blunders in my text, and all in a remarkably short time.

I highly recommend her services.


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

It's been a hectic past few weeks, but I've finally caught up and cleared my queue. Thank you, Rick for the kind words of praise, it means so much to me that you think so highly of my work. I'm currently available if anyone has a deadline to meet or just another pair of eyes before you hit publish.


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

I want to say thank you to my faithful clients and new ones as well for your patience and supportive emails during my recent move and my daughter's surgeries that caused me to take longer than usual to complete your manuscripts. This is such a wonderfully generous community and I thank you especially, Wayne Stinnett, for introducing me. Bless you all


----------



## callan (Feb 29, 2012)

Here's another endorsement for Donna's services, fast and professional when I dealt with her.

And Donna? Hope everything is smooth sailing for you right now--I recently had to go through both my own and my daughter's surgeries, so I know what you're up against.


----------



## C. Rysalis (Feb 26, 2015)

Donna, when do you have openings? I'll have something for you in a month or so.  

Edit to add: Didn't read up! Ack! So sorry. I hope everything turns out well.


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

Just emai me when you're ready, I'll work you in


----------



## Kevin Lee Swaim (May 30, 2014)

Thanks again for the great work on my new book, Hard Times!


----------



## Wayne Stinnett (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks for the super fast turn-around, Donna. Less than 24 hours is a record for my books.


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

Thank you, Kevin and Wayne. Always a pleasure working with you!


----------



## Wayne Stinnett (Feb 5, 2014)

Donna, do you have a website. I blogged today about the cost of self-pubbing and linked to everyone on my team, but couldn't find a website for you.


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

No, Wayne, I don't because I can only handle so much. I try to look out for my regular folks and welcome new ones as well and Kboards has been "berry, berry good to me" 😍 Can you use my thread link? Thank you for thinking of me, my friend. Semper fi


----------



## Laterz (Jul 8, 2015)

Donnarich said:


> No, Wayne, I don't because I can only handle so much. I try to look out for my regular folks and welcome new ones as well and Kboards has been "berry, berry good to me" &#128525; Can you use my thread link? Thank you for thinking of me, my friend. Semper fi


Hi Donna,

How long would you say is your average turnaround to proofread a 125K book? Also, are you okay with revealing your rates?

Thanks.


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

Depending on my queue and whether it's been edited, generally 24-48 hours. For rate quote email me at [email protected] I charge what I feel is fair and don't want to openly undercut others trying to make a living. Thank you for asking


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

Due to delays on writer's editing crew, I have an immediately opening today. If you need a final pair of eyes message me


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

Recent cancellation opened a few slots if you need a manuscript or previously published work proofread or copy edited email me for rates at [email protected] To all my regulars, have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Julz (Oct 30, 2014)

Hey Donna!

I'll be needing you in early Sept. Do you have any openings around that time?


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

Julz, I'm sure I can accommodate you. It appears I run into quite a few with scheduling issues on their end which delays their getting the work to be as promised, so there usually are openings. Just let me know and I'll do my best to bring it in for you as quickly as possible. Enjoy your weekend😊


----------



## John Van Stry (May 25, 2011)

Donna, sent you a project last night, (Yeah, I know I should have checked first). Did you get it?
Thanks,
-John


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

Yes, John, I did and you are second in queue. I'm working one now and you're next😜 Have a relaxing weekend, Donna


----------



## Julz (Oct 30, 2014)

Donnarich said:


> Julz, I'm sure I can accommodate you. It appears I run into quite a few with scheduling issues on their end which delays their getting the work to be as promised, so there usually are openings. Just let me know and I'll do my best to bring it in for you as quickly as possible. Enjoy your weekend&#128522;


Thanks, Donna! I don't think I could ever put a book out without your help


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

Thank you so much, Julz, it's people like you that make my job worth doing. So kind of you to say, have a terrific weekend!


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

Lately I've been getting manuscripts for proofreading which have not been previously edited. In discussing this with the writers, it appears there is confusion as to what proofreading and copy editing entail. I found a good description at nybookeditors.com to help clarify the differences. The proofreader should be the final pair of eyes not the first😜 if you need that final looksee, email me for prices and availability. Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

Thank you for taking time to post your comments, Jade, they are most appreciated. Glad I was able to help, just so happened a slot opened up and I had a little spare time. Best regards


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

Phew, finally cleared my queue for a few days. I have some openings this week and next if you need to meet a deadline. Last week was full of variety which always keeps it interesting. Email me for a quote and availability at [email protected] Best wishes for a productive week in writing and sales. To my regulars and new clients, thank you!


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

Just got notification due to delays in editing two slots have opened up this week for proofreading. If you have a deadline coming up and need a fast turnaround, email me for rates at [email protected]


----------



## SamuelStokes (Oct 11, 2015)

Hi Donna. I am sending through an email today.


----------



## Wayne Stinnett (Feb 5, 2014)

Just a heads up. Fallen Tide will be ready in about 4-6 weeks. I'll let you know when it goes to the editor. Eliza usually takes 7-10 days.


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

Thanks, Wayne, I'll keep an eye out and rest assured it will get done in a timely manner! Have a wonderful upcoming weekend! Donna


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

Someone emailed me for a proofing slot and I accidentally deleted it. I have an immediate opening so please message me again if you're interested at [email protected]


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

With the holiday approaching and lots of people traveling, a good read makes the miles fly by. If you have a manuscript you'd like to publish before Thanksgiving and need proofreading, email me at [email protected] for rates and I have immediate openings this week. I wish all the best to our veterans, thank you for your service!


----------



## ehill111 (Jan 29, 2011)

Looks like you've got a lot of happy customers. I'll probably become one of them soon. Will have a work ready for the proofreading stage in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

Great, I'm happy to help, let me know when you're ready!


----------



## Wayne Stinnett (Feb 5, 2014)

In my last post on here, I told Donna I'd have Tide ready in 4-6 weeks. Then I forgot to giver her a heads up when it went to Eliza Dee for editing. With one day of notice that she would be getting it last Sunday morning, she reamed me, but I deserved it. Then she turned it around and had it finished Sunday night.

Great job and a consummate professional.


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

Reamed may be a bit harsh, Wayne. Got the clarification I needed around noon and had to run out for a couple of hours to boot, but you write such wonderful stories I can't put them down so it was a snap. Thank you for the kind words. Happy Veterans Day, my friend, thank you for your service!


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

Although I ask people to direct inquiries to my email address, occasionally it ends up in a junk folder. If you don't hear back from me by the following day, please try again. Your message is important and I'd hate to miss anyone. I inadvertently emptied my junk folder and saw a message from someone on kboards, but it was too late to catch as I was emptying the folder. Please try again.


----------



## ehill111 (Jan 29, 2011)

Donna,

I've just sent you an email about proofing.

Eric


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

Got it, Eric!


----------



## ehill111 (Jan 29, 2011)

Did you receive the manuscripts?

Thanks.

Eric


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

Happy 2016, everyone! A few slots have opened up due to delays in editing on the writers' ends so if you need proofreading or copyediting, email me directly at [email protected] for pricing and availability. Here's hoping this year will be the best yet for all of us!


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

Still waiting for manuscripts that have stalled in editing, if you have one that you need proofed or copyedited, I have immediate openings and quick turnaround time. Email me directly at [email protected] for rates. I do all genres.


----------



## J.A. Cipriano (May 27, 2014)

Donna always does a great job proofreading for me. I swear she catches everything, but the one she just did for me was amazing, especially when you consider the speed. I literally sent her the 58k MS at 6 AM and had it back by 8 PM the same day.


----------



## KGorman (Feb 6, 2011)

I had the pleasure of working with Donna at the end of January. She sped right through my 120,000 word manuscript and delivered it quicker than I'd thought humanly possible. She is thorough, precise, and I would highly recommend her to anyone needing an extra run-through before publication!

Thanks, Donna!


----------



## C. Rysalis (Feb 26, 2015)

Donna, would you proofread an epub / mobi file to catch those last few things that slipped through the cracks?


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

Can you email me directly at [email protected], C. Rosalis? If you can, a Word doc is preferable. Thanks, Donna


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

Thank you, KGorman, for the kind words. It was a genuine pleasure working with you.


----------



## Kevin Lee Swaim (May 30, 2014)

Donna just finished proofing my new novel, Damned Cold, and she did a fantastic job!  Thanks, Donna!  You rock!


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

Thank you for the opportunity, Kevin, always a pleasure working with you. I've managed to open some slots in my queue if anyone needs me. Happy St. Patty's Day, everyone!


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

Immediate openings; if you need proofreading or copyediting email me directly at [email protected] for rates.


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

To my faithful clients and prospective new ones, my brother-in-law was diagnosed with a grade 4 glioblastoma multiforme brain tumor in February, his time is growing short and my availability may be scarce in another month. If you have anything ready and in need of proofreading or copyediting, I have openings right now. I'll continue to work, although turnaround time may be longer as his disease progresses. I value each and every one of you. I especially want to thank Ty Patterson author of the Warrior series who, although we've never met nor does he know my brother-in-law recognized him as a Vietnam vet and hero and donated a day's royalties to assist him and his wife. That kindness cannot go unrecognized! Message me at [email protected] for availability and rates.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Donna--

So sorry to hear about your brother-in-law.  Prayers and positive energy to your brother-in-law, to you and your families.

Betsy


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

Thank you, Betsey, he's an amazing man and our community will never be the same when he's gone. He has given of himself tirelessly to support our local veterans as well as the community in general.


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

Currently caught up and taking bookings for the upcoming week. Email me at [email protected] for rates and availability. Fast turnaround to meet your deadlines.


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

Due to my brother-in-law's recent terminal illness diagnosis and subsequent death, I have not been booking. He was an extraordinary man who will be missed by many. To those of you who knew what I was dealing with and offered support and contributed to his family, thank you. You'll never know how much it meant to him that complete strangers cared so much. Now back to work. I have openings if you need proofreading or copyediting. Email me at [email protected] for rates and availability.


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

Thank you, Rob, people have been so kind. One author donated a day's sales to Billy, several others made donations, the local VFW set up a scholarship in his name so he'll always be remembered. He was a consummate warrior to the end. My work kept me sane during that difficult time for which I'll be forever grateful.


----------



## BGArcher (Jun 14, 2014)

Donna just proof read my debut Mystery/Thriller Fireflies, and her professionalism/speed/skill blew me away. Thanks for the hard work! I look forward to sending her more in the series as soon as I've finished writing them .


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

Thank you so much! I deeply appreciate your kind words, BG


----------



## Michael Robertson Jr (Feb 24, 2011)

Just got back the 3rd book I've used Donna for and once again she's blown me away with her speed and professionalism. Incredibly reasonable and a pleasure to work with. Can't recommend her enough. 

Thanks Donna!


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

Thank you, Michael, it's always a pleasure working with you. The last couple of weeks have been crazy busy, I'm getting a breather this week as some are running behind due to editor and beta reader delays. Your kind words are such a blessing, nothing like word of mouth to help you grow. Thank you again!


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

All caught up and have some immediate openings before next commission. If you're ready for proofreading or copyediting to publish for the holidays, I can help. Email me at [email protected] for rates.


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

Booking now for holiday publishing. I can turn your manuscript around  in 8-72 hours. Proofreading and copyediting service available, email me at [email protected] for pricing. Happy holidays!


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

It's been a bittersweet year with the loss of my beloved brother-in-law Billy Brown, but I want to take a moment to thank each and every one of you who've been so supportive and given me the gift of faith to work on your labors of love. My queue is clear if you have any last minute needs. I wish you a Merry Christmas, Happy Chanukah, Joyous Kwanza and Happy Holidays. May peace, love, happiness and joy be with you and yours at this special time of the year!


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

Only a few more days and 2016 is history! I have a last minute cancellation if you want to publish before Jan.1. To all you loyal KBoard clients, HAPPY NEW YEAR!!


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

Happy 2017! Booking for January and February. Available to proofread or copyedit new and previously published works. Same low rates as 2016, fast and reliable service. Email me at [email protected] for availability.


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

Cancellation due to editor's personal issues opened up three days if you need a quick proofreading turnaround, I can help. Email me for rates at [email protected]


----------



## Wayne Stinnett (Feb 5, 2014)

Hey Donna. Could you pencil me in for late April and late July, please?


----------



## Kevin Lee Swaim (May 30, 2014)

Donna did a fantastic job on my newest book! I can't stress enough how awesome she is!


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

Thank you, Kevin Swaim, your endorsement means so much. Satisfied clients sharing their experience allow me to keep my rates low. I have several openings for February, email me at [email protected] or [email protected] for rates and availability. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,185208.25.html


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

Donna was able to fit me in on short notice recently and did a great job proof-reading my 102k contemporary YA book. Many thanks, Donna!


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

Thanks so much for the kind words, Kat! Always a pleasure working with you. I've opened up some slots for early March if you know anyone needing my services. Just email me at [email protected] for dates and rates.


----------



## Hope (Nov 28, 2014)

Donna has edited six of my long novellas.  She's incredibly fast and accurate.  Thanks Donna!


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

Thank you, Katy, I'm sorry it took so long to acknowledge your kind words. I've been busier than a bee in a jug. I opened up two slots between now and next Friday if anyone needs a quick turnaround. Message me at [email protected] for rates and opening.


----------



## Wayne Stinnett (Feb 5, 2014)

I hope to be able to send you the Reckless Charity manuscript by the end of this week, Donna. It's short, only about 53K words.


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

Thank you, Wayne, I'm ready when you are. Depending on how late it gets here, I may be able to turn it around in 8-10 hours. I'm anxious to see what she's up to this time 😉


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

Authors with multiple previous published books wishing to have another pair of eyes go over them, contact me for a special flat rate to clean them up. I've been reading for pleasure between commissions and amazed at how many errors have slipped through. It's your image out there, let me help you out your best foot forward. Email me at [email protected] for availability and rate.


----------



## Ian W. Sainsbury (Apr 9, 2016)

Thanks for a great—and fast—job on my latest, Donna. Excellent work!


----------



## YolandaRenee (Jul 22, 2017)

Donna Rich, 
Your proofreading adds to my 'shy writers' confidence!
Skills such as yours are worth more than gold!
And your speed, three books in a week - Murder, Madness & Love - Memories of Murder & Murder & Obsession - have never read better!!!!
THANK YOU!


----------



## Wayne Stinnett (Feb 5, 2014)

Do you still have me scheduled for August 21st? There's a chance it may be a day or two early.


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

You are a priority, send whenever you're ready, I'll get it done!


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

It's been a hectic month, but I'm finally caught up and have a few open days before next reservation. If you're ready to have your work proofread or have previously published books that can use a good cleaning up, message me [email protected] for rates and availability.


----------



## Wayne Stinnett (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks for the quick turnaround, Donna. As usual, the results were fantastic!


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

You're welcome, Wayne! Hope all goes well with your procedure!


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

Immediate openings, if you need proofreading this week, I can fit you in and turn it around within 48 hours usually. Email me for rates [email protected]


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

To all of you in the path of Irma, prayers for your safety. Anyone hunkered down and writing in need of proofreading service, I'm here to help. Email me for rates and availability at [email protected] For those of you in a Texas impacted by Harvey, my heart aches for you and I pray you're able to recover soon.


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

Bookings this week are delayed in Beta reading and editing so immediate opening are available. If you're ready and need proofreading or copyediting or just looking king to clean up previously published works due to poor reviews, email me for quote and availability at [email protected] Rapid turnaround.


----------



## Eduncan (Jan 8, 2016)

Donna was great! She caught everything and I accepted 99% of her edits.  The cost was more than reasonable and the turn around time was exceptional -- less than 36  hours, although I told her I could wait longer!  I will definitely use her again and can't recommend her more highly!


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

Thank you for the kind words. It’s been an eventful year dealing with my son’s illness. I want to take a moment to thank each of my new clients as well as my faithful clients for all the manuscripts that took my mind off it. Your creative brilliance gave me a respite and I’m grateful. I wish each of you a Merry Christmas, Happy Chanukah, Happy Kwanza or Happy Holidays whichever fits. May 2018 bring all the success you so richly deserve. For those with last minute needs, message me and I’ll do my utmost to help. Blessings always!


----------



## Wayne Stinnett (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks for the great work and fast turn-around, Donna. I really appreciate the special effort, given the time of year. 

Merry Christmas!


----------



## solo (Dec 19, 2017)

Thanks, Donna. An 800 page manuscript over the last week of December 2017. I am happy with her job and her rates. The corrected/ revised version is now live on the Zon(still in the top 20 of its subgenre after 3 months; yeheey). Sending her the second book for editing.


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

You are so welcome! Thank you for the kind words. Just had two last minute cancellations for the weekend. Anyone ready for proofreading or copyediting contact me for slots available. Published authors who want to clean up published works may contact me for special flat rates. Happy 2018, everyone!


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

Editorial delays have opened up two slots this week. If you’re ready and need proofreading or copyediting reach me at [email protected] for rates. Turnaround time 24-72 hours generally.


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

Queue is cleared for this weekend. If you have a manuscript ready or a previously published work that has errors still being reported in reviews, I’m happy to help. Turnaround time usually 24-72 hours subject to queue. If you have a release deadline to meet, those are given priority. Contact me for rates. [email protected]


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

Well, the move was grueling and still tons of stuff to sort and put away, but if you’re ready for proofreading or copyediting I’ve opened up some slots. Message me for rates and availability. Blessed and happy Easter and Passover wishes to all!


----------



## Wayne Stinnett (Feb 5, 2014)

Hey Donna,

I hope to have Enduring Charity to you by the 9th.


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

Great! I can’t wait to see what she’s up to this round!


----------



## Wayne Stinnett (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks so much for the quick turnaround. BAM! Right back on schedule. And while unpacking from a big move. Impressive as always.


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

Always a pleasure, Wayne. Move is finally complete and I’m back to booking if anyone is ready for proofreading or copy editing services. Email me for rates and availability.


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

Summer is coming fast and perfect time for beach and traveling reading so if you’re getting ready to publish or just want to clean up previously published manuscripts, I have June openings to accommodate you. Email me for rates and dates. Quick turnaround.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2018)

I've used Donna's services on several projects. I'm extremely pleased with her work and definitely recommend her.


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

Thank you! It’s always a pleasure working with you. I appreciate the kind words. I’m currently booking for July and August if anyone has a need. Fast turnaround


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

In order to keep my rates low, I need to increase volume as several clients have gone dormant this year. Life changing events, illness, writer’s block etc have left me with numerous openings. If you are ready to publish or just want published works spruced up, I’d love to work with you. Email me for rates and turnaround time.


----------



## Wayne Stinnett (Feb 5, 2014)

Donnarich said:


> In order to keep my rates low, I need to increase volume as several clients have gone dormant this year. Life changing events, illness, writer's block etc have left me with numerous openings. If you are ready to publish or just want published works spruced up, I'd love to work with you. Email me for rates and turnaround time.


Donna has had the final eyes on all my books for quite some time. Even the best editors can make a mistake, and another pair of eyes is always a good thing.

Do you still have me down for Monday, the 20th, Donna? I might get it to you a day or two early. I'm four days ahead of schedule now.


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

Thank you for the kind words, Wayne, yes I have you down and will accommodate you whenever you are ready!


----------



## thegreenheron (May 2, 2018)

I wanted a final set of eyes on my work and asked Donna to proofread for me. Her rate is very fair and affordable for an indie author, and she turned my work around with lightning speed. She's also very responsive to emails. I'd definitely work with her again.


----------



## EC Sheedy (Feb 24, 2011)

I won't hesitate to call on Donna again for her wonderful proofing services. 

She works fast, smart, and carefully. Quite amazing, actually. Her prices are fair, and she keeps to the schedule you've agreed on. Two thumbs up! (Three if I had them...)


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

Thank you for the kind words of praise, it’s such a pleasure working with new authors and know they appreciate your efforts. I welcome all genres, email me for availability


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

To everyone who emailed me following hurricane Florence concerned for my safety, thank you! By the good Lord’s grace we were spared although neighbors in surrounding towns didn’t fare so well. I’ve gotten caught up and have openings if you’re reading for proofreading or copyediting. If any of you were impacted by this devastating storm, please know I’m praying you get all the help you need to become whole again. I’ve had my home flooded in the past so I share your pain. Email me for availability.


----------



## Wayne Stinnett (Feb 5, 2014)

Although not scheduled to start proofreading until today, I sent Donna my fifth draft yesterday afternoon, before leaving the office. I didn't need it back until Wednesday for formatting. When I arrived at my office at 0600, the proofread manuscript was in my in-box. The time stamp shows less than 12 hours from sending it to getting it back. I think that's a new record!

Thanks, again, for the fast turnaround and great work, Donna.


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

You’re welcome, Wayne. It’s easy when you have awesome material to work with and a storyline you can’t put down. All the best and thank you for the kind words.


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

If you are ready to publish and want a final pass to catch errors I'm ready to help. I also offer special rates for published works that need polishing due to poor reviews about errors. I'm fast and reasonable. My thread contains numerous comments if you care to check me out. https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,185208.25.html
Immediate openings, if you're ready, I'm ready! Email me at [email protected] for rates and availability

_<merged with existing thread. Please, only one service thread allowed. Bookmark this thread so that you can find it again, thanks! Duplicate threads may be removed without comment. --Ann>_


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

People keep asking if I’m still proofreading, absolutely! If you’re ready for a final pass, I’ve got ya. Email me at donn[email protected] for rates and availability. Happy Thanksgiving y’all!


----------



## Donnarich (May 7, 2014)

Here’s to a terrific 2020! Today through February I’m offering a special 50% discount to those looking to revamp their published inventory. Let me clean up the errors that were missed first go round to put your best foot forward. Email me at [email protected] for availability and scheduling.


----------

